#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  5 Effective Ways LinkedIn Helps Nonprofits

## Bhavya

LinkedIn has shared a new list of tips and insights to help nonprofits to increase their messaging and reach on LinkedIn. In the below infographic you can find out the major points. For more detailed information click through the link here.

----------

